# Rubber Tramping in a small car



## 40oz in a rut

I got a 1998 Pontiac Grand Am with a close to rebuilt motor. I want to travel from desert of southern California up the pacific northwest this summer possibly into Canada. I never lived out of my car for more than a few days at a time does anyone got tips for traveling and living in a small 4 door car?


----------



## Deleted member 15813

Me too! I haven't slept in the car for more than a single evening at a time (in my hometown), been trying to get acclimated since it's up north and it gets cold. Even though it's early spring weather, layered up a bit it's still a bit chilly. I am trying to find ways to insulate my car. Not sure if you'd have the same issues in Cali.


----------



## Zaphod

It seems to me that you might be more comfortable just throwing some camping gear in your trunk and sleeping outside. For me personally, I'd MUCH rather sleep in a tent with my sleeping bag than sleep all cramped up in a car


----------



## Dmac

Defiantly take camping gear along with you, it will be worth it, and you should have room in your car for all you need and have room to pick up a hitchhiker if you feel like it. Camping from your car can be so fucking awesome!


----------



## 40oz in a rut

Ill always have a open front seat for hitch hikers!
and i have a handful of camping gear (propane stove sleeping bag lanterns) but i need a new tent does anyone have a suggestion for a cheap'n easy tent to pack up and move withthat would keep me dry in the north west and doesn't take a hour to set up?


----------



## Dmac

just get a cheap free-standing dome tent and a tarp, maybe a small cooler and you'll be golden.


----------



## TMG51

My first stent in the vehicle life was a summer inside a Suzuki SX4 hatchback. Not even enough room to lay down; I ended up building a platform from the dashboard to the back hatch, over the seats, in order to get horizontal. My head rubbed the ceiling when I rolled over.

It's very possible to live out of a car. I know several people who live out of a Prius. I upgraded to muh big-ass van because I wanted certain amenities like standing height, my own shower, refrigerator, etc. But, if you're willing to go off of baby wipes and spray bottles, or truck stop showers, or the nearest river, you should be able to maintain some resemblance of hygiene whilst car traveling. 

I have three first suggestions:
1) Figure out a bed. Remove seats if you have to.
2) Either add a supplemental 'house' battery, charged off your alternator, or replace your engine battery with a marine battery and automatic cut-off to prevent depleting it and leaving you stranded. This will allow you to charge electronics and make use of other small loads, such as lights at night.
3) Get a simple two burner propane stove. Use it for cooking, use it for heat. When heating, cover the flame with a clay pot or cast iron pan for heat disbursement. Be conscious of ventilation. Burning propane produces both carbon monoxide and moisture.


----------



## Matt Derrick

cheaprvliving.com


----------



## 40oz in a rut

Is the extra battery really necessary all ill be running off it is a phone for the most part


----------



## TMG51

40oz in a rut said:


> Is the extra battery really necessary all ill be running off it is a phone for the most part



If you're literally just going to be charging a phone then the answer is no, you probably don't need a second battery.

As soon as you start spending more time inside the vehicle add-ons start compounding quickly. Tablet? Laptop? Lights? Cooler / refrigerator? It goes on from there.

It should be noted that the starter battery equipped in your car is not designed to handle any sort of consistent draw beyond the immediate starting of your engine. If you're not going to be spending your time inside the vehicle, and literally just charging a phone, then, if in question charge while the vehicle is running.


----------



## awkwardshelby

my car is a hatchback and even sleeping in that thing is cramped, so camping is definitely the way to go when you can. Otherwise, couchsurfing and freecampsites.net are good places to find some place to sleep while in a little car.


----------



## Skit

I slept in my Geo Metro from Colorado to New York and it was shit. I either pulled the front seat as far back as it would go or slept diagonally while sitting in the back. I had to jug so smelling the gasoline container all night towards the end made me wake up feeling sick. Camping is certainly where it's at.


----------



## Parrot

i traveled all the way to Florida with 3 people in tiny ass Subaru it wasent bad just bring camping gear cuz after a while it sucks sleeping in a car


----------



## drecc

Parrot said:


> i traveled all the way to Florida with 3 people in tiny ass Subaru it wasent bad just bring camping gear cuz after a while it sucks sleeping in a car


Leaving Florida .getting hot as fk. And bugs r locoooo


----------



## Parrot

drecc said:


> Leaving Florida .getting hot as fk. And bugs r locoooo


yea fuck florida


----------



## Deleted member 16034

I have a tiny ass car, but it has some serious trunk space. That fucker can comfortably sleep two. How easy is it to replace your car battery with a marine battery?


----------



## Matt Derrick

Geraldo said:


> I have a tiny ass car, but it has some serious trunk space. That fucker can comfortably sleep two. How easy is it to replace your car battery with a marine battery?



ridiculously easy. just swap them out. the one caveat to that is that you have to get a deep cycle battery with enough cold cranking amps (CCA) to start the engine, as deep cycle batteries are mostly meant for storage, not starting cars. there are batteries you can buy that do both.

i had a pair of blue top optima deep cycle batteries in my school bus that used for starting the engine and powering things like my laptop, and it worked really well. just don't drain them below 12.0 volts (full is 12.8 i think? it's been a while).

oh, and make sure the new battery fits where the old battery goes. when i switched from a bus to a van it was a bit of a pain to squeeze the battery into the van's battery compartment.


----------



## MormonWanders

I traveled cross country in my 2006 Corolla twice. Having tinted windows helped a shit load for stealth camping at Wal-Mart. I would curl up in the back and it would be difficult to see me beneath the blankets. It gets hella uncomfortable but there is always the front seats that are slightly better if you aren't worried about potentially being seen. In rest stops no one gives a Fuck. 

Long term compact car dwelling gets hella uncomfortable, I like the idea of having camping gear in the trunk, it'll make it much more comfortable long term. Another downside is not having a lot of storage, you want to try to keep the back seat as free as possible. This will also help when you have to leave the car and people are less likely to break your window and steal your shit.

Tl;dr: pack sparingly and alternate how you sleep, otherwise you're gonna have back problems.


----------



## PriusFuck

I know this it's an old thread, but how did your trip go? Ive been sleeping in my Prius for like 7 months with plenty of leg room, i sleep like I'm in a bed in a house.


----------



## 40oz in a rut

PriusFuck said:


> I know this it's an old thread, but how did your trip go? Ive been sleeping in my Prius for like 7 months with plenty of leg room, i sleep like I'm in a bed in a house.


Trip didnt go to well the cars timing chain went out half way thru so i had to scrap the car and now im backpacking around couch surfing


----------

